# Move over Lupulus, the Mexicans are coming



## Yob (2/6/14)

veeeeeeery interesting 

ugly, but interesting... kinda like the Picnic of the hop world.

http://www.fermentedlychallenged.com/2014/01/neomexicanus-hop-featured-in-crazy.html


----------



## spaced (2/6/14)

Would go well in a saison.


----------



## Mardoo (2/6/14)

My friend and I used to brew with wild hops we found over growing an entire ghost town in the New Mexico mountains. Like, the whole little valley was literally covered with them. One of my favourite hops ever, awesome for dry hopping! I don't think it was this same one, but I'd give my gilded left nut for a rhizome.


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

you have any photo's Mardoo? That sounds awesome..


----------



## Mardoo (2/6/14)

Unfortunately no. Ex-girlfriend does though. Not that we talk much... Her father was this crazy old gold prospector and we'd go on these bush bashes out into the mountains looking for old abandoned mines, hence how we came across the one I mention.

New Mexico is extraordinary and, well, magical. Old mining town in a valley in the mountains, old brewery with broken bottles scattered all around, and of course the hops gone totally wild. Insanely good times.


----------



## surly (2/6/14)

That sounds awesome.
You have just described a magical fairyland. I love poking around old, abandoned stuff. The fact that it is all overgrown with hops just makes it that much cooler.


----------



## wereprawn (2/6/14)

Yob said:


> you have any photo's Mardoo? That sounds awesome..


Everyone to there own but pics of a blokes golden left nut just isn't my cuppa tea. Is the other one stainless ?


----------



## Shaneygrog (2/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> Everyone to there own but pics of a blokes golden left nut just isn't my cuppa tea. Is the other one stainless ?


Maybe he has a rhizome to share and want's to see the nut before deciding on the swap.


----------

